# salamander conversion ideas



## ryan355 (Jan 5, 2010)

hi there

i was wondering does anyone have any good ideas on how to convert my marines to make them look more salamandery such as the lizardmen parts or other ideas you may have and if you have any pics of converted salamanders then i would be gratefull if you would be so kind and post them in.

cheers


----------



## fuzzawakka (Nov 16, 2008)

I have used the following website to convert all my salamanders. They look super kool and if you email him he has some awesome salamander backpacks too. For the sergeants he has these salamander cloaks that look awesome as well they arent posted on the website you just have to email him and he will hook you up. But the thunder hammer and storm shield look amazing. I also reaaaally like the power fist and shoulder pad.

http://chapterhousestudios.com/webshop/component/virtuemart/?page=shop.browse&category_id=7


----------



## Son Of Khaine (Feb 17, 2010)

I would use some of the Dragon cloaks from the Dark Elves in Fantasy,also keep to Flamers and Melta guns,as they'll fit better then other weapons.

Maybe some Flames patterns on the pads and greaves?


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

Also hammers. And good armor, maybe a lot more MK8


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

If you by the shield set from lizardmen, the odd head too, you'd be able to make up a few very effective conversions, use the shields on random pieces like greave extensions etc, and then convert the heads to be a helmet


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Look up Varakir's fire and hammers thread.(Project logs I think) There is some fine work there.


----------

